# Getting a straight and level starter row?



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey hows it going everyone! Im starting this thread cause I'm in the midst of designing my own custom adjustable tile leveling support kind of like, but not limited too the one's Raimondi and a couple other companies make. 

I was just wandering what methods you guys are using to get a straight and level starting row in your showers, since obviously nailing a ledger is not the greatest idea for a wet area since puncturing a waterproofing membrane is not a smart way to begin building a long-lasting shower IMHO. 

I assume most of you are shimming a ledger but if you have any other methods, or ideas please share!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

*Getting A Straight And Level Starter Row?*

I almost always screw a board level and lay my second course and go up from there. Patch holes and water proof. Lay floor. Lay last course over floor tile.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

This system works well too.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I used hot melt adhesive a couple times, it holds crazy good so I cut back the amount, then re waterproof the damaged spots. 
Margin trowel or pry bar to remove.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I used hot melt adhesive a couple times, it holds crazy good so I cut back the amount, then re waterproof the damaged spots.
> Margin trowel or pry bar to remove.


This. I used to screw into the studs and just patch the holes with silicone and waterproofing but the hot glue is quicker and easier.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> .... puncturing a waterproofing membrane is not a smart way to begin building a long-lasting shower IMHO.
> ...


Holes aren't a big deal. Patch with kerdi tape or hydro-ban or whatever. If hydro-ban you can submerge it in a hot tub.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Hot glue is genious! I liked the hot glue idea so much I used it today and finally found a use for the 1/2" 3ply strips of cardboard that Schluter packs their profiles with, worked really well the nice thing about the cardboard strips is they are nice and straight and I have what seams to be an unlimited supply of them.


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hot glue is genious! I liked the hot glue idea so much I used it today and finally found a use for the 1/2" 3ply strips of cardboard that Schluter packs their profiles with, worked really well the nice thing about the cardboard strips is they are nice and straight and I have what seams to be an unlimited supply of them.
> View attachment 121809


I'm curious about the trim being used at the bottom of the shower walls. Can you enlighten me?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Taurus Flooring said:


> I'm curious about the trim being used at the bottom of the shower walls. Can you enlighten me?


My guess is it is a Schluter cove trim. 

http://www.schluter.com/141.aspx

They make some great trims and expansion strips. After clicking on the link, click on products in the left side the 2nd, 3rd and 4th items are profiles.

Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Taurus Flooring said:


> I'm curious about the trim being used at the bottom of the shower walls. Can you enlighten me?


Its the Schluter-Dilex-EKE, a PVC/CPE corner movement joint that I match to the color of the grout going in the shower. I put it in all of my showers, customers love it when you tell them they will never have to worry about caulking the corners of their shower again!

JD


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> My guess is it is a Schluter cove trim.
> 
> http://www.schluter.com/141.aspx
> 
> ...


I agree that anyone doing tile should get familiar with all the Schluter trims, edges, etc. Homeowners occasionally expect them to look "too commercial", but are always happy with the results.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I agree that anyone doing tile should get familiar with all the Schluter trims, edges, etc. Homeowners occasionally expect them to look "too commercial", but are always happy with the results.



I'm very unfamiliar with them. I always thought they looked a little to commercial myself so I never really looked into them. Guess I should.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'm very unfamiliar with them. I always thought they looked a little to commercial myself so I never really looked into them. Guess I should.



They actually look very refined as long as you get away from the stardard aluminum color. This one is ORB, they have a Tuscan line of colors now that look awesome.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> They actually look very refined as long as you get away from the stardard aluminum color. This one is ORB, they have a Tuscan line of colors now that look awesome.
> View attachment 121830



Looks good. So you don't use bull nose tile and just run that profile all the way around?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Looks good. So you don't use bull nose tile and just run that profile all the way around?


On that particular shower I did, sometimes I will just do the curb in Profiles and bullnose up the walls whatever suits the situation. 

A good thing to know is that depending on how many corners there are it usually does not cost anymore to do profiles in a shower than bullnose would, just depends more on what look you are trying to obtain.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The heated shower mirror, niche and tile edge are trimmed with Schluter Jolly. Color chosen to match the tile and grout.

Travis,

Go to Schluters website, click on education, register for a class. 

Tom


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Tom can't stop bragging about his heated shower mirrors.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hot glue is genious! I liked the hot glue idea so much I used it today and finally found a use for the 1/2" 3ply strips of cardboard that Schluter packs their profiles with, worked really well the nice thing about the cardboard strips is they are nice and straight and I have what seams to be an unlimited supply of them.
> View attachment 121809


Ha! I'll admit I didn't quite register what I was looking at right away here, and though, "dang, that floor border isn't straight at all, maybe I am a better tile guy than I thought" ... then realized the cardboard is just protecting the rest of the floor.

...I need more coffee this morning...

Also, +1 for agreeing that the Schluter trim pieces are genius...I discovered them about 6 months ago and hope to never, ever, ever go back to anything else!


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

JD what is the advantage of doing the floor first then doing the second roll of wall tile, just curious. 
THANKS


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

It's easier to do the 2nd row first with a perfectly level strip of something to start off of and then do the 1st course last with a custom cut to the floor.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

sycamorebob said:


> JD what is the advantage of doing the floor first then doing the second roll of wall tile, just curious.
> THANKS


2 reasons! First one being that when you use the Schluter-Dilex-EKE your floor tiles have to be tucked underneath the profile so I go ahead and lay my floor first in order to hold the profile in place. 

Second having your floor down prevents you from accidentally or unknowingly making any punctures in the kerdi membrane on the floor.

I don't believe there is any right or wrong way between the two methods it is just personal preferance I way they options and see more advantages getting my floor down first when I'm using Kerdi as my waterproofing membrane.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I got it, if your using the Schluter Dilex-EKE in the corners and on the floor. You need to install the floor first.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

sycamorebob said:


> I think I got it, if your using the Schluter Dilex-EKE in the corners and on the floor. You need to install the floor first.


Im not saying you have to do the floor first when using the EKE it just works best in my experience.


----------

